# Parker county is cool and wet



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

Hunted a tree stand last evening and sweated so much I was surprised anything came in. I had a young high rack 8 at 20 to 25 yards for about 20 minutes but he had me pegged. He had the fake head Bob and weave going the whole time he was there then decided the acorns were going to have to do and jumped the fence and out of site. Rained pretty good all night. Setting in my pop up chair it is a little damp and wind is wrong but it beat $ working . Maybe I can get the turkey to come in and give me a shot?


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

Had two young bucks come to the feeder and one came to my thrown corn at 23 yards. Not a legal buck, but it's always cool to have a deer come in within bow range and not know your there. Also had a doe and fawn come to the feeder and I watched them feed and play all morning. Came back home to do some chores.


----------

